
FAQ – Peachpie PHP to .NET Compiler - pchp
http://blog.peachpie.io/2016/04/faq.html
======
brudgers
Recent discussion of Peachpie:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11298969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11298969)

